
The Microsoft Millionaires Come of Age - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/05/29/business/yourmoney/29millionaire.html
======
rhiltd
Compared the the influence the Paypal gang the M$-types are just irrelevant in
retirement as they are in computing science.

